# Cruze battery Amp.



## Ayman (May 13, 2012)

Hi, just new here and glad to find this forum. I have just bought a new chevy cruze 1.6 automatic gearbox with ( 40 000 Miles) in good condition. Would like to know if a 70 ampere battery would be better than a 60 Amp for it? I ve found that the ex - owner has installed a 60 amp bettery in it, but I ve heard that it needs a 70 amp ! ... would that do any difference for the performance?

Thx in advance.


----------

